# That LF Look,,



## cgw (Mar 18, 2019)

Nothing quite like it:

What’s the Opposite of a Cellphone Photo?


----------



## Designer (Mar 18, 2019)

_"Nor was he looking for pretty pictures of nature; the park functions like a set of studio props. “It’s almost like anti-cellphone photography,” he said."_

I'm glad he did that.  Still, he would have a hard time selling them a portrait.  Most people don't know the difference and are thus reluctant to pay money for something they can get using their phone camera.


----------



## dunfly (Mar 18, 2019)

Really amazing photographs.  You would be hard pressed to get those images with a DSLR, much less a cell phone.  In an odd way, it reminds me of some of Clyde Butcher's work.  Must the the 8 X 10 format.


----------



## Soocom1 (Mar 19, 2019)

Oh the debates I had over this years ago. 

Fantastic shots though. 
Takes me back to the classic images of the 30's and 40's.   When Graphlex ruled.


----------



## Derrel (Mar 19, 2019)

Yeah, the photos were interesting to look at, and very different from 4mm lens shots made with a smartphone,in multiple ways...


----------

